# Radioamatierisms >  Bkategorijas transrīvera būve

## tvdx

nu īstenībā vel neesmu registreejies par amatieri,bet lai tad kad dabuunu licenci taas lietinjas iet aatraak uz prrieksu jau tagad plaanoju saakt tsansriivera buuvi
un cik noprotu tad peec jaunaa nolikuma var izmantot visas izstarojuma klases atļautajos viļņos(nu labi viens diapazons tik A1A=CW=morze )un jauda liidz 29,7Mhz b kategorijai ir 100W tad baigi labi bet to zinaat vajdzees dazas dienas veelaak saakumaa ar transriivera antenas galu(antenas man pilns skuuniitis meetaajas kur gribu staciju taisiit un uzsliet nebuutu probleemas) pirmais ir antenas salaagosanas mehaanisms pamekleeju netaa un so to interesantu atradu,bet izdomaaju manuaalos automatizeet plaanoju parastos kondensaatorus aizstaat ar varrikapiem un tiem pievadiit tuuneesanas spriegumu bet rodas cita probleema:kaa uztaisiit elektronisko swr metru lai zinaatu kad ir max kvalitaate un vai iiejas kondensators vienmeer buus vienaa staavoklii vai buus jaaregulee arii tas

----------


## zzz

> plaanoju parastos kondensaatorus aizstaat ar varrikapiem un tiem pievadiit tuuneesanas spriegumu


 Paga paga te tiek plaanots RAIDOSHO antenu tjuuneet ar varikapiem????

Bozhenjka. O.O 

Jums tvdx  naksies veel ciitiigi pamaaciities pirms ko izgudrot un konstrueet.

Par sho ideju man vienkaarshi pieklaajiigu vaardu neatrodas. Jel ko taadu palaizhot darbiibaa, ESD jums buutu jaatnjem licenze momentaa un veel kaartiigs naudas sods jaauzliek.

----------


## tvdx

Nolikumā teikts ka fīderī nedrīkst pārsniegt 42 V stacijas baroshanas sprieguma un galā ieslēdzot parastu kondensatoru virknee ar kabeli uzreiz shis tjuuneesanas spriegums tiks bloķēts un tātad ārpus atu -antenna tuning unit neizpaudiisies bet varu jau arii armanuaalo kondensatoru groziit vnk taadus veikalos nevaru atrast

----------


## zzz

Noteikumos ir teikts visai daudz kas nopietns par izstarojumiem aarpus atljautajiem diapazoniem un trauceejumu radiishanu citiem.

Varikaps ir nelineaars elements, uzgaazhot tam raidiitaaja izejas jaudu, aaraa naaks taads harmoniku kokteilis ka maz neliksies.

Par 42 voltiem vareesi taisnoties ESD, kad vinji brauks njemt pie pakaljas varikapu tjuuneetaas antenas autoru.

----------


## ansius

Njā... nu karoče auzas lielas. 

Aizmirsti par skaņojamu antenu, par to sāc sapņot kad būs tev A kategorija.

Sāc ar ko vienkāršu, vispirms uztvērēju uztaisi. Pietiks jau ko ņemties. Raidītāju labu uztaisīt ir piķieris liels, ESD paņems ātri pie dziesmas, bet vēl vairāk tevi ienīdīs citi amatieri, jo tava pašdarinātā sistēma var aizd.... visu joslu.

Es arī kādreiz sapņoju par šitām lietām, tagad sapratis esmu vienu - tad kad zināšanas pavilks, ķeršos klāt, tagad labākajā gadijumā varbūt B licenci dabūšu un pirkšu kaut vai lietotu PSSR raidītāju. iemācīšos lietot un tad var štukot par pašdarinātiem brīnumiem.

----------


## tvdx

nu ok no varrikapiem atteiksos bet palsi arrl lapu kautvai un uzzinaasi ka bes notuneetas antenas transriiveri vareesi lietot neilgu laiku tad vismaz manuaalu tjuuneesanu bet taisiisu
transriiverus jau esmu lodeeji bet ir neliela probleema vnk vairs nav pieeja taam sheemaam kuras tiku izmantojis un taas bia A kategorijas raidiitaajiem un ir tāda lieta kā filtri kurus plānoju arii izejaa elikt lai nebuutu lieli aarpusjoslas izstarojumi, beztam generatoru taisiisu no kvarciem un taalaak reizinaasu frekvenci nolasiisu no digitaalaa hercmetra kam par bāzes ģeneratoru ņemšu 1 Mhz (arii uz kristaala baazes) displejam buus 7 segmenti:MM.kkk.hh cerams ka saprataat tad vel buus 10 gismas diodes rindaa kas noteiks signaaka stiprumu uz kuraam balstoties tad antenu arii pieštimēšu un par to jau B kategorijai ir jāzin
vieniigais nezinu gana ātrus skaitiitaajus kas speetu saskaitiit ~ ar 30 Mhz aatrumu un tad vel 7 us segmentu draiverus  dotajam transriiverim nebuus vieniigi integreets F3E raidiitaajs(jo tam nevar izmantot to pasu signalgeneratoru) akjaa vel viena probleema:vajag digitaali vadaamu genatoru jo laiki mainiijusies un straadaat ar analogo skalu var nogaazt podus piem saakt saukt uz 29710 Khz un tas jau ir aarpus atļautajiem diapazoniem
aa un ar vaardu pikieris tu domaaji ka tas ir sarezgiiti??to var paciest esmu dabuujis arii reiz transriiveri labot vot tas bija chakars

----------


## konis22

Jā lielas lietas.
Vienkāršākais ko varētu tu izmantot iesākumā būtu kautvai vecais uw3di kāda no versijām.jJaudas pietiek ir ssb cw arī nu ko vēl vajag.Uzvelkat kādu inverted un bliež vaļā.Pat tjūnēt neko nevajag.Runājot par to transīvera būvi palasi par to kas ir kvarci.kādās robežās var tiem mainīt f un kur lai dabūn tādus kā tev vajadzēs.Parasti transīverā ir pēc iespējas stabilāks 1 vfo ko var regulēt ar c vai varikapiem bet kas darbojās piemēram no 5 līdz 6.5mhz un tad attiecīgi saskaitot vai atņemot zināmas frekvences dabūn vajadzīgo frekvenci kurā strādā.
Vēl viena lieta ir tāda ka ir jābūt precīzai zināšanai par to kurā sānujoslā ir katrā bendā jāstrādā.Jāzin kā pareiz noregulēt visas šis joslas lai beigās nebūtu usb vietā lsb lai otrādī.Va gribi ko vienkāršu pameklē radio žurnālos.tur to transīiveru līdz kaklam.
Runājot par antenas tjūneri tad ers vēl tādu nēsmu redzējis kuru regulē ar varikapiem;jo piemēram pie 50 omu slodzes izejā un jaudas 100w spriegums fīderī ir 70 v tad kā lai tos mazos puļķus pasargā no sadegšanas????  ::  
Ja gribas kādu tjūneri uzbliest palasi par tiem qrz lapelē.Tur pat ir shēmas par tiem un tie jau ir pārbaudīti un pat tiek rūpnieciski ražoti.

----------


## tvdx

paldies bet diemžēl jau biju lasijis(iisteniibaa skolotaajs kaadreiz maacija) bet tagad nonaacu pie generatora buuves no 3-4 Mhz biski apjoms aizmirsaas 3,5-3,7 ja nemaldos un peec tam to var reizinaat,saskaitiit un tamliidziigi ieguut arii 7 Mhz diapazonu 14 Mhz diapazonu 21 Mhz diapazonu un 28 Mhz diapazonu kas arii vajadziigs
parasti gan izmanto frekvences reizināšanu bet tas vel priekšā tagad vajag kvarca ģeneraqtora shēma kvarciem no 3-8 mhz un sinusoidu izeja 
bet vel lielaaku probleemu sastaada superheterodīna jaucējs jo tagad visi ir integreeti mikrosheemaas bet man vajag vienu kas nebuutu integreets

----------


## Didzis

Jaucēju tak pilnīgi bez problēmām var uztaisīt no četrām diodēm un diviem tafiņie, Pilna amatieru literatūra ar tādiem jaucējiem. Tādus pat gatavus var pasūrīt. tvdx , viss amatieru transīveros sen jau ir uzkonstruēts un izmēģināts. Tur neko jaunu štukot nevajag. Pameklē tik vairāk gatavu shēmu un  tūlīt kļūs skaidrs kā tās lietas jābūvē. Labākās konstrukcija bija astiņdesmitajos gados, bet pēdejā laikā amatieri strādā uz rūpnieciskiem verķiem un ar transīveru būvēšanu nodarbojas tikai retais.

----------


## tvdx

nu sorr bet tie ruupnieciskie baiki maksaa un radaas kaads jeedziigaaks jautaajums:
atradu  argusaa pa 30 sant  šitādu čipu:SN74HC590 typ skaitīšanas frekvence ir 61Mhz nu man max darbiida buus uz 29,7 Mhz taatad vairaak kaa 2 reizes aatrums lielaaks (piciem aatrumi mazaaki un tur aatrumu vajag vismaz 3x lielaaku nekaa meeraamaa frekvence lai nerastos neprecizitaates) bet nemaaku ar šiteno strādāt vajag lai ik peec noteikta intervaala saak skaitiit no jauna;
paredzeets frekvences meeriitaajam
kaadaa veeidaa lai nosaska frekvenci signaalam?

----------


## konis22

Man tāds mazs jautājums!!!Kā ar reizinātājiem tu domā dabut ssb ar 2.7 khz sānu joslas modulācijām?????  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nebīdi zinātni, paņem gatavu shēmu un taisi augšā. Transīveru kontrukcijā neko jaunu neizgudrosi. Nav vērts tērtēt laiku ar jaunu konstrukciju izgudrošanu.

----------


## zzz

It iipashi ja pardon, noveerojamaa tvdx kvalifikaacija vis neliecina, ka vinsh vareetu ko jeedziigu pats uzprojekteet bez lielas un ciitiigas papildus maaciishanaas.

----------


## tvdx

piekrītu ka vusu nevaru iozgudrot no jauna bet "blokus saķepināt kopā" pēc blokshēmām gan varu
man jautaajums kas ir ar pll frekvences sintizātoriem,kāda šiem ir frekvenes stabilitāte un signāla izeja,kā arī ar kādu precizitāti iespējams pārskaņot

----------


## tvdx

aa vel man vajag shēma kas izskaita impulsus(domāju ar binary counter to varētu panākt; un par to reizināšanu ņēmu no vei eksaamena bloksheemaam,varu arī ar aksitīšanu iztikt

----------


## Didzis

Manuprāt Tu esi iebraucis auzās. Transīvers darbosies arī ar visparatāko heterodīnu bez jebkādām ciparu shēmām. Kādus piecdesmit gadus amatieri dibināja sakarus bez jebkādiem PLL un sintezātoriem. Labāk nodarbojies ar augstfrekvences shēmām, starpfrekvences pastiprinātāju ar maināmu joslas platumu u.t.t. Sintezatoru varēsi būvēt, kad transīvers jau darbosies. Tici man, visas tās digitālās fīčas ir uzbūvēt simtreiz vieglāk par signāla uztveršanas un raidīšanas shēmām.

----------


## tvdx

paldies par info un ņemšu to vērā,starp citu kur varētu dabūt lētu oscilioskopu kas derētu signālu analīzei līdz 30 mhz(transrīvera regulēšanai u.tml. procesiem)

----------


## tvdx

nupat uzmeistaroju 3,5 Mhz generatoru bet kkaa nestimm pieļauju ka vaina kondensatoros kurus ņēmu uz dullo un piro reizi mūžā lodēju SMD  tranzistoru izraavu no kkaadas sheemas nezinu kaadu marku vieīgais-npn keramiskais resonators f3,58x

----------


## Didzis

Kam Tev transīverī SMD tehnaloģijas? Tur tak frekvenves, kā pats saki, līdz 30MHz un var visu uzbūvēt kaut uz KT315 traņiem. Transīverī lielākā problēma ir uztīt spoles kontūriem, un sadzīt kontūrus rezonansē. Amatieri jau kādreiz būvēja transīverus ar pliku testeri un entuazismu. Es gan uzskatu, ka lai uzbūvētu transīveri vajag ne tik vien oscilogrāfu, bet arī RLC mērītāju, digitālo frekvenču mērītāju, un augstfrekvences voltmetru un par skādi nenāktu svipģenerātors. Mēraparātus var iegādāties veikalā Satelīts . Vēl es Tev ieteiktu palasīt kādu krievu grāmatu par amatieru transīveru būvēšanu. Vari pameklēt informāciju šai lapā http://www.cqham.ru/

----------


## konis22

Redz,Runājot par sintezatoriem tad tur ir tāda lieta,ka sint var izmantot vfo vietā tikai bet tāpat būs jāpiejauc klāt modulētais ssb signāls piemēram 500khz ar usb vai dsb komponenti.Stabilizācija protams ir laba bet tiem ir vajadzīga programma lai tie strādātu atbilstoši konstrukcijai.Stabilitāte ir dažāda,atkarībā no sintezatora tipa.Uz šitik zemiem diapazoniem jebkurš sint labi strādās.Nelaime tā kad nevar modulēt sint frekvenci jo ssb signāls rodas tikai precīzi noskaņotā filtrā un plašā diapazonā šie filtri nav piejami.
Un runājot par ciparu skalu tad ir visādu tipu skalas.Vienkāršākais variants ir uztaisiit vai nopirkt latgaliitē gatavu ar pic un lcd tiem vieneim bija maināmas starpfrekvences,bet tad ir jāzin kāda būs tieši sf.
Vēl ir analogās visādas skalas kurās loģiski tiek saskaitītas vai atņemtas frekvences un iegūst tu kādā darbosies attiecīgi tavs aparāts.Bet šādas skalas ir jāpielāgu konstrukcijai un tas ir sarežģīti.Vieglāk paņem kādu veselu konstrukciju un uztaisi vai pārtaisi.Ar visām ciparu skalām.Ar tādām shēmām ir pilns nets.  ::

----------


## tvdx

problēma tāda ka gandrīz visiem piciem ir 20 Mhz ātrdarbība un manuprāt ar to nepietiek lai labi nomērītu 30 mhz
atradu štādu shēmu http://www.qsl.net/om3cph/counter/lcd/lcd_cnt.html bet tur nav koda un apraksta kadu displeju vajag
kāpēc 1) argussaa ir lēetaaks par 2.
1.-LCD 16x2 LED dzeltena 80x36x13.2 cyr.  	RC1602B-GHY-CSXD  	   	LCD 16x2 LED dzeltena 80x36x13.2 cyr.  	Ls 3.50  	2 gab.
2.-LCD 16x1 LED dzeltena 80x36x14  	PRC1601A-SYL  	Precei pievienota papildus informācija  	LCD 16x1 LED dzeltena 80x36x14  	Ls 4.50  	13 gab.
plānota iespēja frekvenci caur ltp nosuutiit kompim
atradu gan http://www.qsl.net/om3cph/counter/lcd/lcd_desc.html bet kaa tam to pc daļu pierakstīt klāt un kāda ir šķirba starp tiem lcd
vel viens edits 
kaadaa ir vienkāršākā šī procesora programmatora shēma

----------


## zzz

Galvenaa probleema, tvdx, ir juusu pashreizeeji sameera pashvaakaas saprashanas kaa tie atseviskji blocinji liekaas kopaa un kas ir kas elektronikaa vispaar.

Veelamo 30 MHz meeriishana ar pic baazeetu frekvences meeriitaaju ir triviaala - nu tak pieliec vienu fiksaaku daliitaaju kaa preskaleru un laime sasniegta. Internetaa gatavu radiomiileetaju frekvences meeriitaaju sheemu - liidz aciim.

Un vispaar man ir aizdomas ka nieka 30 MHz jau nu vareeja izspiest no piciem arii pat bez eksternaaliem daliitaajiem.

----------


## tvdx

taisnība šajās shēmās ko piepostēju ir 35 Mhz bez dalītāliem,bet kā ir ar tiem displejiem?
beztam kodu uzrakstīt man būs lielas problēmas

----------


## tvdx

ieskaneeju plaanoto bloksheemu pasakat ko domājat

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> nu īstenībā vel neesmu registreejies par amatieri,bet lai tad kad dabuunu licenci taas lietinjas iet aatraak uz prrieksu jau tagad plaanoju saakt tsansriivera buuvi
> un cik noprotu tad peec jaunaa nolikuma var izmantot visas izstarojuma klases atļautajos viļņos(nu labi viens diapazons tik A1A=CW=morze )un jauda liidz 29,7Mhz b kategorijai ir 100W tad baigi labi bet to zinaat vajdzees dazas dienas veelaak saakumaa ar transriivera antenas galu(antenas man pilns skuuniitis meetaajas kur gribu staciju taisiit un uzsliet nebuutu probleemas) pirmais ir antenas salaagosanas mehaanisms pamekleeju netaa un so to interesantu atradu,bet izdomaaju manuaalos automatizeet plaanoju parastos kondensaatorus aizstaat ar varrikapiem un tiem pievadiit tuuneesanas spriegumu bet rodas cita probleema:kaa uztaisiit elektronisko swr metru lai zinaatu kad ir max kvalitaate un vai iiejas kondensators vienmeer buus vienaa staavoklii vai buus jaaregulee arii tas


 Transīveri tik viegli neuzbūvēsi, vajag speciālo mērapartūru, lai noskaņotu starpfrekvences traktu un sajūgtu ieejas kontūrus ar heterodīna kontūriem... jāsaka ka man arī doma ir uzbūvēt transīveru... bet nav mēraparatūras.... praktiski pietiek ar frekvences mērītāju, tālāk jau nav problēmu uzbūvēt AF ģeneratorus, svipģeneratorus, AF voltmetrus un viļņmēru... vēlams ir arī kāds osciloskops.
Iesākumā tev pietiktu ar uztvērēju - varēsi klausīties radioamatieru sarunas un apaļos galdus, novērot izplatību utt. Ja vari netā saraksties ar kādu pieredzējušu radioamatieri, kas tev daudz varēs pastāstīt un palīdzēt...
Visai vienkārši ir reģenetīvie radiouztvērēji, ar tiem var uztvert visu no 0,5 - 30 MHz, AM, SSB, CW , pie tam uztvērēja būvei nevajag speciālo mēraparatūru... uztvērēji ir jutīgi, selektīvi.
googlē: regenerative receiver circuit
un šeit pat divi topiki:
reģenerācija radiotehnikā
reģenetīvais lampu radiouztvērējs.
Personīgi es klausos radioamatierus un AM īsviļņu stacijas ar reģenetīvo rādio uztvērēju.

----------


## tvdx

eu ninni inguss siliņ neizlasiji ka manam transrīvreim paredzeets arii digitaalais frekvences meeriitaajs šamējo uzbūvēšu pašu pirmo un izmantošu aparatūras  būvēšanas laikā? beztam iespeejms ka mēģināšu kādu lietotu osciloskopu nopirkt bet inbox bildees skatoties tev darbniica taada pat kaa mana istaba.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> eu ninni inguss siliņ neizlasiji ka manam transrīvreim paredzeets arii digitaalais frekvences meeriitaajs šamējo uzbūvēšu pašu pirmo un izmantošu aparatūras  būvēšanas laikā? beztam iespeejms ka mēģināšu kādu lietotu osciloskopu nopirkt bet inbox bildees skatoties tev darbniica taada pat kaa mana istaba.


 Tad jau labi...
Vispār tev ir baigi sarežģīta blokshēma... cik noprotu starpfrekvence būs 1MHz, kas attiecās uz AM, SSB ( USB, LSB ), CW, FaM detektoriem, tad to visu var izdarīt viens balansa detektors... ar automātisko frekvences pieskaņošanu var dabūt arī vel visus FM veidus. tas tā par izeju.
Uz raidīšanu tev arī sarežģīta lieta un diez vai darbosies... no HF ģeneratora, izejot cauri jaucējam, tev nāks ārā piem 3,51 MHz + / - 1MHz signāls... un viena no tām ir jānofiltrē - tādad starp jaucējiem jābūt regulējamam filtram, citādi abas frekvences nonāks otrā jaucējā un izejā radīs visādus brīnumus... respektīvi kombinācijsvārstības... ieejas uztvertais signāls sajauksies ar abām divām frekvencēm un radīs problēmas, būs divas spoguļfrekvences...
Jautājums, kā tu realizēsi USB, LSB, modulāciju raidīšanas režīmā ? Klasiskajā versijā lietoja starpfrekvences traktu USB, LSB formēšanai un balansa detektoru - modulātoru.

----------


## tvdx

raidīšanai blokshēmā man nekādi jaucēji neparādās par tiem modulatoriem kad tišu klāt tad viss buus vienkaaršāk izlemt  beztam transrīveriem tās blokshēmas mēdz bēt krietni sarežģītākas
aa 3 dažādi detektori lai var izdarīt tā ka griežoties pāri visam diapazonam iedegas gaismas diodes kurās modulācijās kāds uz šīs frekvences strādā
nupat no vienas plates nolodeeju kaadu daļu detaļu un jau 400 g detaļas rokaa tagad tik jāizšķiro tik kāds nezin kā no tiem kondensatoriem nolasiit kapicitaati piem>102J100 cik tur faradi? vai 104M cik tur?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> raidīšanai blokshēmā man nekādi jaucēji neparādās par tiem modulatoriem kad tišu klāt tad viss buus vienkaaršāk izlemt  beztam transrīveriem tās blokshēmas mēdz bēt krietni sarežģītākas
> aa 3 dažādi detektori lai var izdarīt tā ka griežoties pāri visam diapazonam iedegas gaismas diodes kurās modulācijās kāds uz šīs frekvences strādā
> nupat no vienas plates nolodeeju kaadu daļu detaļu un jau 400 g detaļas rokaa tagad tik jāizšķiro tik kāds nezin kā no tiem kondensatoriem nolasiit kapicitaati piem>102J100 cik tur faradi? vai 104M cik tur?


 Standarta versijā izmanto to pašu starpfrekvences traktu, ko uztveršanai, ja reiz tu esi izmantojis starpfrekvenci... starpfrekvences past. ir ar maināmu joslas platumu ( manuprāt pietiek 0,5 - 15kHz regulējamu caurlaides joslu ) un tā abos galos ir jaucēji... ieejā stāv LNA ar filtru ( cīņai pret spoguļfrekvenci ). raidīšanas režīmā strādā pretējā virzienā... starpfrekvences past. formē SSB signālus un nogriež lieko sāna joslu... tālāk starpfrekvenci pārveido raidāmā frekvencē un nofiltrē spoguļfrekvenci, un raida ēterā...
Ja negribi ķēpāties ar starpfrekvenci, visai interesants ir tiešā pārveidojuma transīvers - vienkāršs, tur SSB iegūst ar diviem jaucējiem reizē, pievadot 90 grādus nobīdītus signālus...

----------


## tvdx

kaada starpiiba ir starp ssb dsb un am itkaaa zinu bet gribu paarbaudiit vai nekļūdos
vai raidīšanai jauceeju var izmantot to pašu kuru uztveršanai ?
moška vari iepostēt jaucēja shēmiņu uzvērējam

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> kaada starpiiba ir starp ssb dsb un am itkaaa zinu bet gribu paarbaudiit vai nekļūdos
> vai raidīšanai jauceeju var izmantot to pašu kuru uztveršanai ?
> moška vari iepostēt jaucēja shēmiņu uzvērējam


 google:
balanced mixer circuit
double balanced mixer circuit
ring mixer circuit
4 diožu balansa jaucējam nav svarīgi kura ir ieeja un izeja - pārveido frekvenci abos virzienos t.i. ir reversīvi...
Praksē tā arī dara, uztvērēja jaucējus un demodulātorus izmanto arī raidīšanai..., tā pat arī starpfrekvences past.

----------


## konis22

Nu re vīri.
SSB ir tāda interesanta lieta kad raidītāja izejā nav nesošā patstāvīgā signāla.Tas nozīmē kad ja pieņemam ka strādājam 3.6 mhz tad reāli informācija tiks pārraidīta 3.600.2-3.602.7 khz(tas ir usb) Lsb būs otrādi.Visa lielā fīča ssb signālā slēpjas precīzos starpfrekvences filtros.kas ir jānoregulē uz 100tiem hercu precizitātes vai pat 10tiem hercu.Iedomājaties kas notiks ja jūs būsat nost par 3khz no kanāla tad jau viss,neko vairs nedzirdēsat.Nevajag neko no jauna izštukot jo runājot par ssb tur ir jābūt precīzi visam,gan balansmodulatoram gan arī opornajam gen un precīzi jāzin kur ir gpd,jo tas izteiks visu.Runājot par reizinātājiem tad ja tu reizini kautko tad atceries ka ja tev ir nestabikitāte kautvai 100 hz uz 3 mhz tad uz 21mhz tā jau ir 700hz un tas jau ir daudz.Pie ssb ir jāzin kādas detaļas lietot kādā pakāpē,jo nevar lietot gunam tātus kondierus kā ienāk prātā.Kādreiz bija tādi gudri vīri kas rēķināja ka ja spolei frekvence silstot mainas uz vienu pusi tad ieliekot pareizus kondierus frekvence daudzmaz turas uz vietas,jo kondierim atkal ir otrādi.ja būtu tikai am signāls tad jebkādu ģenģeri var reizināt un modulēt jo josla ir plata bet pie ssb tas tā nenotiek.
Starpcitu kas tev tas pa filtru kas uz 1 mhz var izdalīt ssb??????Tādu vēl savā mūžā nēsmu redzējis.
Par ssb palūri te!
http://www.rlocman.ru/shem/schematics.html?di=31249
Palūri kā tie signāli veidojas.Strapcitu radiožurnālos ir tāds amatjor 160 ko nedaudz pārtaisot var strādāt uz 3 mhz un tais ir vienkārš aparāts!!!  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Koni22 tu domā tiešā pārveidojuma 160m transīveri?  :: 
Vispār tie ir visai interesanti... bet ieejā gan jālieto rezonanses LNA ar pārskaņojamiem kontūriem, lai jutība lielāka...

----------


## tvdx

problēma- varu veidot tikai vienu skaņojamu ierīci,pārējam jābūt ar konkrētām induktivitātēm un kapicitātēm ,lai  vienkāršāka noskaņošana,noregulēšana un lai noregulējot nebūtu kaut vai 10 Hz šķirba starp tx un rx (virs 50 W nedomaaju buuveet bet veelos peec iespeejas taalaakus sakarus)
 jo ja nav viss bāzēts uz vienu skaņojamo var viegli notikt pirmais
kurš filtrs ir labāks RC vai LC
rc butu vieglāk aprēķināt un vieglāk sameklēt precīzas detaļas
frekvences meeriitaaju domaaju uzmeistarot pats uz šitāda čipa un to valodu fiksi iemaacīšos(kaa nekaa šogad tiku līdz atlases kārtai informātikas olimpiādē(vnk jāproogrammē programās kuras izpilda uzdevumus) nedaudz 8086 asm ielauzijies esmu un peec datashiita arii shitanii ielauziisos (sitam baigi daudz i/o kaajas aatraaks kaa pic+arii leetaaks ) kaada ir sheema šamējā programmatoram?
vai plates var veidot vienkārši ar marķieri uzzīmējot un nokodinot vai kā sarežģītāk 
un vai lakošanai der šitā laka(argusā)
PLASTIC 70 200ml Laka  vai tā sarkanā ir dārgāka un sliktāka?

----------


## Didzis

tvdx, spriežot pēc Taviem jautājumiem, Tev vajadzētu sākt apgūt radiotehniku ar ko vienkāršāku. Transīvers ir ļoti sarežģīta iekārta un digitālā tā daļa ir pati vienkāršākā, bet Tu spītīgi es uz tās uzsēdies. Varbūt sāc ar uztvērēja būvi. Ja Tev nav pieredzes raidošo iekārtu būvē(spriežot pēc jautājumiem- pilnīgi nekādas), tad ņem gatavu shēmu un atkārto, nevis bīdi zinātni- tāpat nekas nesanāks. Tak lauzi galvu kā tu noskaņosi kaut vai izejas kontūrus un salāgosi tos ar antenas ieejas pretestību, jo citādi kaimiņu tantes, pēc Taviem raidīšanas mēģinājumiem, nevarēs vairs vakarā Panorāmu redzēt  ::  . Taisīt pirmo transīveri pēc savas konstrukcijas ir pilnīgi garām. Kaut vai Tevis izvēletā starpfrekvence 1MHz. Kur Tu esi redzējis tādu starpu. Uz tadas frekvenves tak nav neviena gatava filtra. Nafig no jauna atklāt Amēriku, ja ir simtiem gatavu un gadu desmitos pārbaudītu tehnisku risinājumu. Ar  pašreizejām zināšanām Tevi vajag turēt pa gabalu no ētera. Tikai neapvainojies, kad būsi izlasījis kaudzi radioamatieru literatūras un desmitiem reižu apdaedzinājis pirkstus ar lodāmuru, tad sapratīsi, ka man bija taisnība.

----------


## karloslv

Njā, ambīcijas sit augstu vilni. Izklausās pēc "gribu uztaisīt pats savu auto, re kur aptuvenā shēma", un tad seko jautājumi "bet kā pareizi vispār jātur uzgriežņu atslēga", un "kā ieteiksiet uztaisīt piepīpētāju, varbūt izlocīt no skārda"? Iniciatīva ir laba lieta, bet kādam te nepieciešams atjaunot sakarus ar realitāti un apjaust darba apjomus.

Iesaku apgūt pamatus _praktiski_ un neizlaist būtiskas mācības, kuras iegūst, tikai apdedzinot pirkstus, kā saka Didzis. Uztaisi labāk sākumā kādu vienkāršu uztvērēju, kaut vai reģeneratīvo, kuriem Ingus te ir izveidojis daudzas shēmas. Ja neproti (uzsvars uz prašanu, nevis teorētisku zināšanu) īsti izkodināt plati, neņem ļaunā, bet tad, visticamāk, nav ko vispār runāt par transīveriem. Es pats esmu tāds informātikas olimpiāžu ģēnijs, bet elektronika nestrādā tā, kā programma. Ļoti, ļoti daudz lietu nāk tikai ar pieredzi, nevis ar saprašanu teorētiskā līmenī. Dators dod mānīgu priekšstatu, ka viss ir viegli pieskaņojams, pārtaisāms un loģiski būvēts.

Uztaisi tad vispirms to frekvences mērītāju, redzēsim, kā pēc tam runāsi par transīvera būvēšanu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> tvdx, spriežot pēc Taviem jautājumiem, Tev vajadzētu sākt apgūt radiotehniku ar ko vienkāršāku. Transīvers ir ļoti sarežģīta iekārta un digitālā tā daļa ir pati vienkāršākā, bet Tu spītīgi es uz tās uzsēdies. Varbūt sāc ar uztvērēja būvi. Ja Tev nav pieredzes raidošo iekārtu būvē(spriežot pēc jautājumiem- pilnīgi nekādas), tad ņem gatavu shēmu un atkārto, nevis bīdi zinātni- tāpat nekas nesanāks. Tak lauzi galvu kā tu noskaņosi kaut vai izejas kontūrus un salāgosi tos ar antenas ieejas pretestību, jo citādi kaimiņu tantes, pēc Taviem raidīšanas mēģinājumiem, nevarēs vairs vakarā Panorāmu redzēt  . Taisīt pirmo transīveri pēc savas konstrukcijas ir pilnīgi garām. Kaut vai Tevis izvēletā starpfrekvence 1MHz. Kur Tu esi redzējis tādu starpu. Uz tadas frekvenves tak nav neviena gatava filtra. Nafig no jauna atklāt Amēriku, ja ir simtiem gatavu un gadu desmitos pārbaudītu tehnisku risinājumu. Ar  pašreizejām zināšanām Tevi vajag turēt pa gabalu no ētera. Tikai neapvainojies, kad būsi izlasījis kaudzi radioamatieru literatūras un desmitiem reižu apdaedzinājis pirkstus ar lodāmuru, tad sapratīsi, ka man bija taisnība.


 Runājot par 1MHz starphrekvenci, tur nav nekā neparasta... ir standarta starpfrekvences un nestandarta, šajā gadijumā biedrs paņēmis nestandarta... pats esmu pircis 1MHz kvarcus un filtrus ar nav problēmas saregulēt...., vienīgi šāda starpfrekvence nav ieteicama, jo ap 1MHz raida AM vidējo viļņu stacijas un pastāv varbūtība, ka būs traucējumi....
iesaku googlē paskatīt un papētīt transīveru blokshēmas un shēmas...
google: HAM transceiver circuit
homemade transceiver circuit
QRP transceiver circuit
QRPP transceiver circuit
DSB transceiver circuit
direct conversion transceiver circuit
pavisam vienkāršu DSB / CW tiešā pārveidojuma transīveru nebūtu problēmas tev uzbūvēt...

----------


## Didzis

Inguss pareizi saka.Starpfrekvences  ir standartizētas un uz tām nestrādā radiostacijas. Skaidrs, ka var izvēlēties nestandarta risinajumus, bet tad tam jābūt kadam pamatojumam. Kaut vai tiem pašiem radardetektoriem jāizvelās nestandarta starpfrekvence, lai pļicaji nevarētu identifivēt radardetektora klātbūtni. Transīverā gan nav nekāda pamatojuma izvēlēties nestandarta risinājumus. Ja būs nestandarta starpa, tad vajadzēs arī nestandarta heterodīnu un pašam vajadzēs piemeklēt kontūru spoļu vijumu skaitu un kondensātoru kapacitātes. Kam tas vajadzīgs, ja sen jau ir zināmi optimālie shēmu risinājumi un atliek tikai precīzi uztīt vajadzīgo vijumu skaitu uz konkretās serdes. Vai tad tvdx Tu datoram arī visas programas raksti pats, vai tomer izmanto jau gatavas?

----------


## tvdx

Datorā visas programmas rakstu no pamatiem... sākumā vienmēr tāds juceklis kā šeit bet beigaas aiziet un pat baigi labi...
pirkstus esmu pacepis daudzas reizes taapat arii visu plaukstu un pat daaļu rokas(reiz arī kāju) un apsvilinājies esmu daudz
parasti plates taisu ar gravēšanas metodi bet šeit tā būtu liela ķīpa um lakošu lai nebuutu kaa vienmeer ka ik peec kāda laika celiņi oksidējas un izskats pretīgs
raidošas un uztverošas iekārtas esmu būvējis bet tikai A3E tipam cik nopotu tad šeit labāk izmantot J3E to tas ar 50 W vilks apm. tik cik A3E ar 150w 
aa sorr par muļķīgu jautājumu bet cik Khz ir starp nesēju un USB un cik starp nesēju un LSB (domāju taisīt iespēju strādāt abos) cik zinu tad katras sānjoslas  platums ir 3100 hz un sānjoslas attālums līdz nesējam:300 hz
starpfrekvenci varu mierīgi pielabot ja nemaldos piem 465khz(vai arii taa ir nestandarta?) būs vel vieglāk uzmeistarotģeneratoru ar tādu frekvenci
esmu 
esmu daļu no DSB moodulatora ielicis te http://kopideja.lv/mam/dsbmix.doc tik nezinu kadus transformatorus vajag ( domāju tīt uz tortoīda (tās gredzenveida serdes no ferīta jo tam vismazākie zudumi))
pēctam aiz DSB modulatora likšu  joslas caurlaides 2 filtrus kuri atsijās LSB USB vai atstaajs abus taadejaadi dodot iespeeju straadaat arii DBS
taatad pašreiz iznāk ka strādās modulācijās:
AM
SSB  -USB
       -LSB
DSB
CW
tāa faila labojums :: ievadīs nevis augstfrekvenci bet gan tādu pašu starpfrekvenci kā uztveršanai
un kā ir ar lāzernieks+gludekļa metodi vai šīs metodes nebojā augstfrekvenci? un kā ar to laku?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kas attiecas uz starpfrekvencēm... tad 465 kHz ir padomju krievijas standarts un 455 kHz ir rietumu standarts... der abas, bet uz 455 kHz būs vairāk pieejamu detaļu ( kontūrspoles, pjezokeramiskie filtri ), vel ir redzēta 500 kHz radioamatieru starpfrekvence... lietot citas, piemēram 6,5 , 5,5 , 10 , 10,7 MHz starpfrekvences būs problemātiski, bet tad jābūvē ar divām starpfrekvencēm: pirmo paņem kādus 32...70 MHz rajonā un otro 10 MHz , uz 10 Mhz kvarca filtrus nav problēmu savākt... un iegūt vajadzīgo joslu...
tas tiesa ka var lietot ferīta gredzenus balansa demodulātoram, vienīgi skaņas pusē varētu kādu mazo audiotrafiņu un augstfrekvencei izbūvēt ceļu caur kondensātoriem...

----------


## tvdx

es to mixeri  izmantošu arī kā modulatoru... a cik vijumus vajag uz tiem gredzeniem vīt nezinu nekādu formulu a vai šitādam mixerim izejas frekvence būs tieši f,+f,, un f,-f,, ?
to starpfrekvenci izrāvu no PSRS laiku grāmats- radioelektronikas prakstikums tā viņu laikam sauca
a kāda shēma ir 455 Khz ģeneratoram ar šiteno rezonatoru : 	CERAMIC RESONATOR 455kHz     bet lūdzu ber trimeriem-konrensatoriem jo ja viss ir ar precīzām nevis aptuvenām vērtībām tad iespēja ka neies ir minimāla

----------


## zzz

Jaaaa-a, transiivera projekts saak satureet arvien klajaakas *episkuma* izpausmes.

----------


## dmd

vai ne?  :: 
tvdx, negribu izklausīties sarkastisks vai didaktisks, bet tu esi kādreiz savācis kādu uztvērēju no diskrētajiem komponentiem?

----------


## tvdx

uztvērējus esmu taisijis dažādus bet tikai bez starpfrekvences
ok uztaisiju saiti kurā var apskatīt manas stūlbās idejas un vīzijas par to kādam tam transrīverim jābūt
http://www.kopideja.lv/mam
kādi ierosinājumi šai blokshēmai?

----------


## Didzis

tvdx, transīvers nav digitāla iekārta, kurā var iztikt bez pieskaņojamiem elementiem. Nav iespējams ,amatieru apstākļos, uzbūvēt raidītāju vai uztvērēju kuram nevajadzētu pieskaņot spoles, tā kā no maiņkondensātoriem neaizbēgt. Es tak Tev vairākas reizes saku- paņem gatavu shēmu un būs gan Tev vijumu skaits spolēm, gan serdes diametrs, gan materiāls, gan laime pilnībā  ::   Ir vienkārši stulbi nojauna rēķināt spoles, ja tas jau izdarīt pirms piecdesmit vai vairāk gadiem. Pilns internets ar gataviem risinājumiem. Vajag tikai izvēlēties sev piemērotāko un taisīt augšā.

----------


## tvdx

ar to kas rēķināts 15 gadis atpakaļ ir problēma- spoļu seržu sajaukumi ir mainijušies  kaut denaudz bet +- 1 vijums noteikti

----------


## Didzis

Tak beidz, pie tik zemām frekvencēm vijums šurp, vijums turp ir pilnīgi pie kājas. Kontūru lietaās nekas nav mainījies pēdejo simts gadu laikā.

----------


## tvdx

ok vienu vecu psrs uzteveereeju paartaisiju taa ka uztver 3.5-3.7 Mhz SSB da easy  un labi šancē 
bet vai nav formulas lai aprēķinātu kādus vijumus vaig
man ir baigi daudz spoļu serdes bet neviena nesakrīt ar gatavajām shēmām

----------


## Didzis

Aprķināt var kontūra parametrus, jo tikai pie konkrētas kapacitātes un induktivitātes var panēkt maksimālo kontūra labumu.To gan nevienmēr vajag. Uz nezināmas serdes izrēķināt precīzu vijumu skaitu būs pagrūti. Parasti ņem veco spoli un nomēra ar RLC mērītāju induktivitāti, tad uzreiz var saprast, kā lietas sastāv ar konkrēto spoli. Lai kā arī būtu, spoļu tīšana, kontūru veidošana un pēctam to skaņošana ir daudz sarežģītāka par ciparu skalas uzkonstruēšanu. Kontūrā vēl jāņem vēra zudumi spolē, kodensātoru kapacitātes atkarība no temperatūras, blakus spoļu ietekmi u.t.t.

----------


## tvdx

prob;ema jau tāda ka spolēm nav virsū tinumu un man nav RLC merītājs bet moška varu tādu uzlodēt argusā var nopirkt droseles ar dažākām induktivitātēm,tās neder?

----------


## Didzis

A kā Tu drosesles pieskaņosi? RLC metrs jau tagad ir daudzos testeros. Cik gan precīzs, es nezinu, jo pats lietoju nopietnāku aparātu. Nemaksā jau RLC mērītāji tagad dārgi. Ja gribi noopietni ņemties ar elektroniku, tad ir nepieciešami arī attiecīgi mēraparāti, citādi tāda bakstīšanās vien sanāk. Digitālās shēmas jau var izprojektēt uz kompja , atliek tikai pareizi salodēt, bet, analogājās shēmās ar kontūriem, bez regulēšanas nu nekādīgi. Var jau daudzko noregulēt uz ausi, bet ar mēraparātie tas ir daudz vieglāk un precīzāk.

----------


## tvdx

kā tu domā ciparu skalas?? izveidot bez kontūriem?
un kāpēc lai es skaņotu droseles ja var aprēķināt kādas vajag precīzi un arī kondensatorus precīzi un var neskaņot
RLC metrs mlsā ap 70 LS man ir parasts multimetrs pa 8 LS

----------


## Didzis

Domāju ka krievu RLC mērītāju var dabūt lētāk. Kaste gan būs paliela. Uz droselēm nekad netaisa augstfrekvences kontūrus. Ar droseli nevar dabūt kontūram labumu. Nu nevajag izgudrot jaunu "Amariku". Par augstfrekvences kontūriem ir plaši pieejama literatūru un es Tec vispirms ieteiktu palasīt teoriju par radiouztvērējiem.

----------


## tvdx

kādas grāmatas un kur var dabuut un kaadaa valodaa(krievu nesaprotu)

----------


## Didzis

Transīverus jau Pasulē pārsvarā būvē tikai krievu radioamatieri. Citur  Pasaulē amatieri pērk gatavu rūpniecisku aparatūru. Mūsdienās jau arī krievi pērk profesionālu tehniku, bet ir vēl fani, kuri paši kautko lodē.Gan jau ir internetā arī informācija angļu mēlē, bet krieviski noteikti ir vairāk. Valodas ir jāmācās, tur neko nevar darīt  ::

----------


## tvdx

jup ir jāmācās perspektīvās valodas- angļu un vācu šad tad arī vajag franču bet nu strādāt krievijā un tur dzīvot netaisos....

----------


## dmd

lai arī kur tu aizbrauktu, visur būs krievi. un krievi bīda ģēlas. viņi to prot.

----------


## karloslv

perspektīvās valodas, haha. mācies ķīniešu, ja gribi perspektīvu. bet tepat krievu valoda ļoti noder. pats sev iešauj kājā, jo nevari tikt klāt resursam, kas ir pēc izmēra vēl viens internets - krieviskā interneta daļa. tā ir milzīga priekšrocība, un neviens tev neliek dzīvot vai strādāt Krievijā.

----------


## Didzis

Lai kā arī mums nepatiktu, kaimiņus neizvēlas un nekur mēs no krievijas neaizmuksism. Kāpēc neizmantot iespēju mācīties krievu valodu un izmantot krievu literatūru un interneta resursus. Tehniskā literatūra pie krieviem ir nesalīdzināmi lētāka par literatūru angļu mēlē.Visas lielākās firmas cenšas savās mājaslapās ieviest arī krievuvalodas versiju. Krievīja taču ir milzīgs tirgus un biznesam ir vienalga kāda valoda. Tā kā ir vienkārši stulbi teikt, ka krievu valoda nav perspektīva. Es uzskatu, ka mums Latvijā optimāli ir zināt gan angļu, gan krievu mēli.

----------


## tvdx

ne jau nu visur ir tikai biznass vajadzīgs..... neizvēlējos es mācīties biznesu bet gan fiziku un krievi (piedodiet man) ja kas neiet sākumā pamatīgi to iekārtu dauza nevis mēģina saprast kura no kompoentēm tur tad klemmē... SORR es tāds negribu buut

----------


## dmd

tas jau nekas, ka krievi jenkijiem ir raķešu dzinejus tirgoja, i metalurģijas tehnoloģijas, i pirmie pavadoni uzšāva gaisā, i pirmo suni, tāpatās kā arī pirmo cilveku. arī līdz mēnesim pirmie tika, tikai bez cilvēkiem, tāpatās arī nbija pirmie, kas sāka koriģēt lidojumu tā laikā. tā jau ir, ka krievi no fizikas neko nesaprot...

----------


## tvdx

krieviem vienkārši vienalga cik cilvēkus nobeidz....
ir arī pasaulē tādas ziņas ka gagarins nebūt nebija pirmai cilvēks kuru krievi uzlaida gaisaa tik maz ziņoja par tiem kas gaaaja bojaa
taapat kā krievi ppiereģistrēja mazuļus kas jau bija kādu normu nodzīvojuši lai nepasliktinātu savu statistiku(īstenībā īstā statistika bija graujoša)
jaa krievi ir tādi ģēniji ka uzināja pat to ka kosmosā ir vakuums (ups nabaga nelaimīgā sojuz komanda   ::   nu neevajadzēja to piepirzto telpu mēģināt izvēdināt.....
par šito neko pats no savas galvas neizdomaaju visam tam iir pieraadiijumi un šur tur arī publicēti

----------


## dmd

tev neliekas, ka tavi izteikumi ir nedaudz.... episki?

protams, ka krievi uzzināja, ka tur ir vakums, beigu beigās sputņika1 (pirmais ZMP) zinātniskā misija bija - noskaidrot augšējās atmosfēras blīvumu.

----------


## tvdx

man liekas esam nedaudz novirzijušies no kursa- vajadzīgais galamērķis- izveidots transr;iveris
                                                                         patreizējais galamērķis-noskaidrot vai krievi ir vai nav ambīļi

----------


## Didzis

Te viena grāmata par transīveru būvēšanu  http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/0/god/1988/mrb1118.html
Ta gan ir krievu mēlē, bet par to jau mēs te esam gana runājuši.

----------


## tvdx

vel kādas grāmatas?

----------


## Vikings

Es jūtu parādijies vēl viens biedrs kura posti garlaicīgā darba dienā liek pasmaidīt.  ::

----------


## tvdx

kā to saprast?

----------


## dmd

tieši tā, kā to vikings pateica.

----------


## karloslv

tvdx, krieviem ir tāds teiciens: sdelaj lico poprosche, i narod k tebe potjanetsja. ak jā, krieviski tu negribi prast, tad latviski ir aptuveni tā - netaisi tādu sarežģītu ģīmi, un tu patiksi cilvēkiem. 

nesaprotu, ko tu vari sprēgāt un visu laiku tēlot gudrāku nekā esi. relax, neviens tev te nepārmetīs, ja kaut ko nezināsi, bet ja tēlosi samuraju (tipa iespēries ar krutiem prikrutiem tekstiem par transīveri) tajā pašā laikā uzdodot debīlus jautājumus un izrādot klaju nekompetenci, tad neviens tevi te nemīlēs. par to arī smaids. visasāk tu, iespējams, dabūsi no zzz, bet pārējie ciešas. dzīvē, tipa elektronikas pulciņā, tevi nemīlētu iespējams pat fiziski.

----------


## konis22

Es pirms gada netā atradu tādus labus žurnālus k'ā radio ljubitel kv i ukv palasi tos tie ir pa tēmu.Tur visa kā interesanta tieši par raidošo un uztverošo tehniku ir.Liekas ka tie ir labākie žurnāli kas var būt radioamatieriem konstruktoriem.

----------

